# New Product.....Any intrest??



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I may be coming out with a product this summer/fall, once I get the patent done. I have the initial prototype on the way as we speak, and will have pics up as soon as it gets here. It is a sight mount dovetail adapter. With it you can use any rifle/pistol sight that utilises a dovetail connection. These would include scopes and red dot sights. Is there any intrest out there?? 

Mods, if this is in the wrong area, feel free to relocate it.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I would like to see.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

well, the first prototype has to be redone. I had some of the measurements off and thus have to go through remachining it. I can post pics when I get the new one done.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

im interested to see when its complete, please post a pic when you're done


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

My only concern would be finding a sight with the proper eye-relief. Most rifle scopes offer somewhere in the neighborhood of 3" of eye relief and some pistol scopes offer up to seven. A red dot would be an option......does your adapter have up/down, left/right adjustment or do you plan on all adjustments being done through the scope/sight?.....post some pics of your proto-type on your bow when it's done. I would be interested


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The adapter has no up/down/left/right adjustments at this time. This may be someting to consider. as of right no it is only to mount said items. All adjustments will be through the attached item.

Hopefully I will have the new mount in at some point this or next week. I left my camera at work so I cant take pics right now. I will post pics of the original prototype at some point this week.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I might be interested. Have you or anyone else actually tried it out on a bow yet?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Washi said:


> I might be interested. Have you or anyone else actually tried it out on a bow yet?


I have, on my recurve. I have mounted both a flashlight and a cheap Walmart laser sight to it. Very effective out to about 20 yards. This is the normal shot distance for me. I would imagine that on a compound the distance would be able to be lengthened by a few yards. Also, my initial testing was done at night. I am not sure how well the laser would do in daylight.

The testing was done when this idea was a handfull of bits and bobs. The product that I have coming out should be much better. I am hoping that I can keep cost to a minimum, around $20-$25


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 9, 2010)

sounds pretty good to me. I work at an archery shop in Douglasville and i dont think that many of the scopes we have in stock would do the job great but someone will come out with one soon enough. 

Cant see anything wrong with it. When you get it covered PM me we will get it on our shelves. And if you want we will test it and see what we can find wrong for you.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I made one once, it worked well with a red-dot and a lazer but the scopes were hard to use. For a scope (pistol worked best) you will need an up/down/side-to-side adjustment and a pivot so that you can adjust for different "eye heights" and keep the tube lined up. The scopre and a pivot is what got me and I abandonded the effort for a different sight. 

Just some stuff to think about.
Good luck to ya and I hope it works well for you.
Jason


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Might want to check local DNR laws on laser sights.Here in Wi they are illegal.Considered shining,projecting light on the animal.Red dots are fine but Im sure that all states are different,but worth a look before lots of investment.


----------

